# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حب كﻻم الله  عز وجل وسورة اﻻخﻻص

## ابو همام

*كان رجل   من اﻻنصار   يؤمهم  فى  مسجد  قباء  ، وكان  كلما  افتتح  سورة  يقرأ   بها لهم  فى الصﻻة  مما يقرأ  به افتتح  ب (قل هو الله احد )    حتى يفرغ  منها   ثم يقرأ    سورة  اخر  معها   ،   وكان  يصنع  ذلك  فى  كل  ركعه  فكلمه  اصحابه  فقالوا   :انك  تفتتح   بهذه  السورة  ثم  ﻻترى  انها  تجزئك  حتى تقرأ  باخرى   فإما  تقرأ  بها  وإما   ان  تدعها  وتقرأ باخرى فقال  :ما انا بتاركها  إن احببتم أن  اؤمكم  بذلك  فعلت  ، وان كرهتم تركتكم   وكانوا  يرون  انه  من  افضلهم  وكرهوا  ان  يؤمهم  غيره   فلما   اتاهم  النبى  صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم  اخبره  الخبر  فقال ((يافﻻن    مايمنعك  ان  تفعل   مايأمرك  به  اصحابك  ومايحملك  على  لزوم  هذة  السورة فى كل ركعه)) فقال : إنى أحبها   ،فقال  ((حبك  إياها  أدخلك  الجنة ))
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام 
*

----------

